# April 1st race at Medora Raceway in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

April fools day race! Doors open at11 am racin starts at noon.3classes of pancake cars,skinny tire tjet,fat tire tjet,and afx magna traction.first 2 classes are any full fendered body's fray style allowed in fat tire ,and lemans body's in afx.Cost is $7 includes drinks,snacks and of course deep dish pizza.:wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds Good


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok asking for this day off.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'm in , just so you have someone to beat up on =)


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there zoom


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in and maybe I can get Mike to come also. I got his controller after the race at Chris's yesterday and will go through it for him. I told him we will have loaner cars also. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope to make it this time, seems my daughter has it for me not to make it to your track, lol. last time she got married and this time she is traveling from Baltimore to visit, so I may be going to Kokomo to see her. I suggested she come early (sat.) so i can make it Sunday.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm in.

Verb


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up ! Looks like most of the fast guys will be there!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

guess i will stay home then.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Rick and boys can not make it sunday other plans.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> guess i will stay home then.


You beat me in skinny last week so that make u fast to me!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I plan on being there Rick, everyone get lucky now and then, lol. I enjoy racing with you guys to much no matter the out come.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up loaners available !:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick, I might get a couple more racers to come so tune up the loaner cars. Pat


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The back maker is packing up the cars! See ya tomolly :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kool!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Just got home from Medora. Had a blast again as usual. Still a back marker it was great fun. Thanks Verb for the use of the Hot Rod now I have a goal. Thanks Rick great race till next time. Were out. :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

good day of racing ty rick 4 the fun and food but my afx car went poof lol zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for the good racing and food


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great race day!16 racers including 3 new ones.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You for the racin fun. See ya soon.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rich real fast TKO track, lots of fun, a good time and some good deals. Next time i'm going to video, was just trying to get my cars to go around the track, the more I work on my cars the slower they go.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick, Good racing today. Lots of fast cars and the new guys had fun. Thanks for the loaner cars Verb and Rick. Al had a good day of racing. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for another round of great racing, Rick. Can't wait for the next one! More new racers? Welcome, guys. Al


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey i would love to see a video of the racing action ! I miss seeing alot of you guys so i guess that is as close as i will get to being there ! So for this race who won ? What were they driving and using as a setup and what about runners up ? HUUUUMMMMMMM ?

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for inviting us for Raceday. Had a great time on a fast track. Looks like I need to buy some cars and hide in the dyno room for tips and tricks cuz im HOOKED!!!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Mike welcome back, Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Mike, since i moved here, I always heard Cedar-Tuckey. I am from Kokomo, so I guess I did move south, as for the name, lol. Hope you can make it the 15th.


----------

